# Bunny Guns



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER

I got a old Steven's single shot 410. My dad picked it up at a Pawn Shop back in 1980 when I turned twelve, it's ultra light weight and doesn't do too much damage.


----------



## mwakely

I like to alternate between my Model 24 and my Model 37 Winchester 20 ga single shot. The Model 37 has been in the family since before the war world war 2 that is. It fired it's first shot somewhere under what is now Lake Barkley in Kentucky. The TVA came in and bought the land so we come north to build cars and my Grandfather said that working in a factory sure beat farming!


----------



## MIpikeGuy

I haven't went in years, but used a bolt action .410 you load the shells into the chamber, forget if it holds 2 or 3 been so long. My grandma is giving me her double barrel .410... all this .410 talk here makes me wanna pull er out and give her a go again.

Dang things were always to fast for me. :lol:


----------



## monczunski

remington 870 12 gauge. 3 inch T-shot. go big or go home!


----------



## TallPaul

youth model single shot .410 with a sling, or thompson contender with the .410 barrel.


----------



## Critter

I use whatever is handy or whatever I have the most shells for. Love my 28s for small game though. Hard to leave them at home.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

If you're not intersted in killing too many rabbits but just wanna have a blast with some buddies try using a recurve. 

When I used to hunt with a hun it was always a Ruger .22. A .22 pistol is also a lot of fun.


----------



## MIpikeGuy

HUBBHUNTER said:


> If you're not intersted in killing too many rabbits but just wanna have a blast with some buddies try using a recurve.
> 
> When I used to hunt with a hun it was always a Ruger .22. A .22 pistol is also a lot of fun.


Hey now, I couldn't hit em with a gun when I used to go. Maybe try my compound, but a recurve! Id go another lifetime with no rabbits.:lol:

It actually does sound like it could be fun. Good recurve practice I bet.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

MIpikeGuy said:


> Hey now, I couldn't hit em with a gun when I used to go. Maybe try my compound, but a recurve! Id go another lifetime with no rabbits.:lol:
> 
> It actually does sound like it could be fun. Good recurve practice I bet.


It is a lot of fun and if anyone does get a rabbit, it's a big deal. The first time I went with a group of guys that hunts with recurve I used my compound. The only thing I did was lost or broke a few arrows. If you have the oppurtunity to borrow a recurve it's a great way to spend an afternoon but don't get discouraged if you don't kill anything.


----------



## DIYsportsman

New haven by mossberg bolt action .410 (3 shot) or mossberg 500 .410 pump


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Tagz

Unlimited ammo.








Was planning on getting out for the first time tomorrow but not sure with all the rain coming.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

Tagz said:


> Unlimited ammo.
> View attachment 11692
> 
> Was planning on getting out for the first time tomorrow but not sure with all the rain coming.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


I can't wait to read your hunt posts again this season. I get a big grin everytime I read them, what a great way to hunt.


----------



## 88luneke

Tagz said:


> Unlimited ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was planning on getting out for the first time tomorrow but not sure with all the rain coming.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


That. Is awesome! I wanna see this once lol


----------



## motorcityhtps

I've been using a Franchi 48 AL 20 gauge for the past few years. Lightning quick to the shoulder, just make sure you bring an extra box of shells because if you miss the first shot, you'll empty the mag before he's outta range :lol::lol:

Now that I don't do a whole lotta rabbit hunting, I'm selling the Franchi and it'll probably be left to my Mossberg 183T, which is a bolt-action .410 with a fixed full-choke. I fell in love with that gun the first time I laid eyes on it (I hope the g/f doesn't find out about it.)


----------



## Big Reds

Depends on the area I'm hunting.
If it's a relatively open area such as fencerows, I use my old H&R single shot 20 ga. 
If it's more dense, cattails, brush, I will use the Remington semi 12 ga.


----------



## Nealbopper

I have a 12 gauge Winchester speed pump. It's made for rabbit hunting with a shorter stock and the pump action is real close. The action actually covers the guts of the gun while pumping so everything is real up close and tight for those quick shots. I also have a Rugar .22 bull nose with a hologram sight for when the rabbits run that full circle and have no idea I'm there.


----------



## Nealbopper

Tried Pheasant hunting with this gun and it was a disaster. I couldn't hit one bird.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos

I bought an 870 20 ga youth for my son a few years ago, but I took a liking to it for tight cover area's like ditches and overgrown woodlots. Shortened stock, action and barrel make it great for this and the lighter weight also makes it easier to carry all day. They do make an 870 Jr., but it was so small it almost looked like a toy!


----------



## Justin

Mostly use my mod. 1100 12 gauge. I bought a Win. sxs 12 gauge a couple years ago and use that too. I'm looking for a nice 410 now. Wanting to trade my Win model 24.


----------



## glongworth3232

I got a remington Mohawk48 semi auto in 20 gauge and Im dieing to get the dogs out and bust em. My 3 year old is finally starting to get it and Im hoping this season is filled with many rabbits for everyone


----------



## CarnageProductions13

Early 70's Ithaca 12. Gauge. A great gun to shoot. I have a .410 but I rarely use it, mainly because it's a single shot.


----------



## Philthy

Depending on if I'm going out with a buddy and his beagles I'll use a 12 ga pump, or my break barrel air rifle if i'm heading out alone.


----------



## DIYsportsman

CarnageProductions13 said:


> I have a .410 but I rarely use it, mainly because it's a single shot.


U need more than 1 shot? Lol


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## CarnageProductions13

DIYsportsman said:


> U need more than 1 shot? Lol
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Not usually I just feel really cool when I rack a shell with the 12. :chillin:


----------



## Get Out

Remington 870 youth model... in 20 ga. I hunt snowshoes in the wilds of the UP. Usually I am wearing snowshoes. I love listening to my buddy's beagles! In the cedar swamp! That gun is nice and light weight!


----------



## snelson

Single 20ga H&R. I also picked up a winchester 1200 not too long ago, cant wait to give it a try on some bunnys this year.


----------



## elysian

A beagle is much more important than the gun...  makes wabbit hunting a blast!

Stoeger Uplander SXS .410


----------



## GIDEON

Winchester Mod 12 20 gauge mod, Winchester Mod 42, all time favorites


----------



## jimmyo17

Old rusty remington 12 gauge not sure of the model, but i use that gun for everything


----------



## glongworth3232

elysian said:


> A beagle is much more important than the gun...  makes wabbit hunting a blast!
> 
> Stoeger Uplander SXS .410


----------



## mike186

trs said:


> Rossi single shot .410. Light and easy to carry around.
> 
> I do have my eye's on one of those lever action .410s that Marlin and Winchester made in the past. I've always wanted one and think it would be funny to pull it out for the first time and see the look on my hunting buddies faces when they think I brought the old Marlin 35 Rem deer rifle rabbit hunting.


I love my Winchester 9410. If you find one a decent price get it. You will love it. I have had a few looks when I take it out.


----------



## michiganduckmaster

11-87 Remington on hares and she killed over 1,000 easy


----------



## aslongasitpullsback

depending on what part of the state I'm in... in the Northern part, .22 cal. long rifle semi auto with 4 power scope... its a nothing special gun ''sears and roebuck'' love those white bunny's.. and in the southern part Rem. auto-loader 28Ga.


----------



## Tank51

i have a winchester 1300 20gauge youth gun ive had since i was 13!
this year i bought a 20 gauge remington 870


----------



## balex

I usually carry my Winchester 140 ranger 20ga but sometimes I'll carry one of my bp 12 gauges.


----------



## jayzbird

This brushbuster uses a 16 ga. Ithaca pump passed down to me by my grandfather. Gun is light and swings nice. I bought a 16 ga. Stevens 5100 side by side from my uncle around christmas. Can't wait to try that one out also. If you can't tell I really like 16 guages and wish I had a rabbit dog....


----------



## FREEPOP

elysian said:


> A beagle is much more important than the gun...  makes wabbit hunting a blast!


..and two makes it that much better 

I've killed them with compounds, 22 revolvers, 12, 20 and 410.

They're pretty thin around here now, so it's the H&R 410 single shot or the Colt 22 revolver. If I go north for white rabbits it's an 870 pump in 20 gauge.


----------



## Justin

Anybody tried a 28 gauge?


----------



## part-timer

i use a winchester 410 pump. my grandpa gave me the gun when i was 12 yrs old and has been the only shotgun i use for small game. squirrels/bunnys/phasants/etc..


----------



## wintrrun

Justin said:


> Anybody tried a 28 gauge?


for both snowies and cotton tails its my first choice.


----------



## I'llbeoutside

Remington 11-48 20 gauge lately. My dad killed a lot of rabbits with it over the years.


----------

